# Cracker/Crisp/Wafer ID?



## KoreRekon (Dec 19, 2011)

There is a cracker/crisp/wafer that my wife and I have been trying to figure the name of.

It's hard and dense in thin wafers.  It's an irregular circle shape.  Chestnut brown around the very edges, with the center being tan.  As a child I thought it resembled the cross-section of a tree.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you for any assistance you might be able to provide.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2011)

Melba toast?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2011)

That would be my guess too, Pac.  Or Rye Crisps. Like the round ones found in party mix? 

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## KoreRekon (Dec 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Melba toast?


Thank you!  I love Melba toast.  I remember it from childhood.  A few years back my wife and I had a delicious crab dip at a restaurant that had Melba toast with it.  We recently bought some crab and we're debating what to do with it, which brought about this.  Thank you again.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2011)

My first memories of melba toast was with an orange cheese spread at a restaurant I was taken to as a child. I could eat the bread sticks and other crackers on their own, but the melba toast required that cheese spread. And it was awesome. A crab spread would be very good with it,too.


----------

